# A really amusing operetta by Offenbach!



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi! I've discovered sometime ago this absolutely adorable operetta called "La Grande Duchesse de Gerolstein" by Offenbach, I feel classical music is powerful but very serious in general (especially opera), but this operetta feels almost like an animated movie! It's lighthearted and funny but also charmy and a bit intense/interesting as a story in some parts, plus, it's wonderfully acted by a genius actress and beautiful singer as Felicity Lott. I feel this cast in general is the best one I've found anywhere for this operetta (link below). Did you also felt the same about this operetta? Have you seen it?

Btw I also think the operetta genre is very important because it's easier to use for introducing new people to classical opera music, indeed they may reject or not like the "overseriousness" or dramatic spirit or regular opera, at first, but it's definitely easier to enjoy and relate to operetta works which are delightful to hear and almost look like a cartoon to watch, plus, there are also some very funny moments... At least this worked for me. For this reason I've also edited this "highlights" video if someone did not see the operetta or is non-expert and wanted to have an idea, however in the description below you'll find the full video!


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

xv12commander said:


> Hi! I've discovered sometime ago this absolutely adorable operetta called "La Grande Duchesse de Gerolstein" by Offenbach, I feel classical music is powerful but very serious in general (especially opera), but this operetta feels almost like an animated movie! It's lighthearted and funny but also charmy and a bit intense/interesting as a story in some parts, plus, it's wonderfully acted by a genius actress and beautiful singer as Felicity Lott. I feel this cast in general is the best one I've found anywhere for this operetta (link below). Did you also felt the same about this operetta? Have you seen it?
> 
> Btw I also think the operetta genre is very important because it's easier to use for introducing new people to classical opera music, indeed they may reject or not like the "overseriousness" or dramatic spirit or regular opera, at first, but it's definitely easier to enjoy and relate to operetta works which are delightful to hear and almost look like a cartoon to watch, plus, there are also some very funny moments... At least this worked for me. For this reason I've also edited this "highlights" video if someone did not see the operetta or is non-expert and wanted to have an idea, however in the description below you'll find the full video!


Yes, this is a great Pelly production. Very reminiscent of Duck Soup, some quite amusing and the basic premise is as perverse as a Marx brothers movie would have allowed. The Duchesse's attitude to war, for instance is a bitterly funny little pill.
The music is good, slightly memorable
but the production is great and Felicity Lott shines in this field, in the Belle Helene as well.


----------



## Birmanbass (Jun 1, 2021)

xv12commander said:


> Hi! I've discovered sometime ago this absolutely adorable operetta called "La Grande Duchesse de Gerolstein" by Offenbach, I feel classical music is powerful but very serious in general (especially opera), but this operetta feels almost like an animated movie! It's lighthearted and funny but also charmy and a bit intense/interesting as a story in some parts, plus, it's wonderfully acted by a genius actress and beautiful singer as Felicity Lott. I feel this cast in general is the best one I've found anywhere for this operetta (link below). Did you also felt the same about this operetta? Have you seen it?
> 
> Btw I also think the operetta genre is very important because it's easier to use for introducing new people to classical opera music, indeed they may reject or not like the "overseriousness" or dramatic spirit or regular opera, at first, but it's definitely easier to enjoy and relate to operetta works which are delightful to hear and almost look like a cartoon to watch, plus, there are also some very funny moments... At least this worked for me. For this reason I've also edited this "highlights" video if someone did not see the operetta or is non-expert and wanted to have an idea, however in the description below you'll find the full video!


Yes a fun production...it was often said about Offenbach, "Offenbach but never bite". It could be rediscovered today as a long lost work from Gilbert and Sullivan, and no-one would be any wiser.


----------

